# chromatic aberration in RAW doesn't appear in JPEG



## erotavlas (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi I was looking at some RAW files I shot and the color shift on objects (green on one edge and purple on the other side) appears in the RAW images but when I look at the same shot in JPEG (I have my camera set to RAW + JPEG) there is none at all.  Why is this?

camera: Sony NEX -5N


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 22, 2012)

Because Sony's Bionz image processor is removing the CA as it creates the JPEG.

Joe


----------



## erotavlas (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks.  What do you do about RAW images you want to create your own JPEG from? for instance if you crop your image.  Is it up to me to remove the CA?  I didn't find anything in the software they provide (Image Data Converster) that does this


----------



## APHPHOTO (Jan 22, 2012)

Raw images are just that. You see exactly what you took. JPEG images are automaticly processed by your camera. So it would have removed what the camera thought needed to be touched up.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 22, 2012)

erotavlas said:


> Thanks.  What do you do about RAW images you want to create your own JPEG from? for instance if you crop your image.  Is it up to me to remove the CA?  I didn't find anything in the software they provide (Image Data Converster) that does this



CA removal is a core function of a RAW file converter. The software you're using should have it built in. If it doesn't get better software.

Joe


----------



## erotavlas (Jan 22, 2012)

I found this bit of information by accident when reading the review for the A77

"_Like the NEX 5N and the SLT-A65 the  Alpha SLT-A77 comes with  optional in-camera optical   corrections. Sony calls these tools 'lens compensation' and lens   compensation comes in three flavors - 'shading', 'chromatic aberration'   and 'distortion'. When these functions are activated (separately or   en-masse) in the setup menu, the camera will attempt to reduce the   respective effects based on Sony's profiles of current  lenses.   Sony has indicated that the number of profiles that the camera holds   will be expanded via firmware updates as the system expands. 
_
_Even though   CA and Distortion compensation  will be applied to the JPEG file when shooting in   raw+JPEG, the raw file will remain uncompensated. The story is slightly different for Shading compensation which is not only applied to the JPEG but also the raw file. In practice this means that, if the function is activated, Shading compensation will be applied to your output images when converting raw files in Adobe Camera Raw, Sony's IDC or any other raw converter.
_
_*It's also worth mentioning that Sony&#8217;s Image Data Converter software will  apply CA and Distortion compensation if you have them activated in the camera at  the time of shooting. You cannot manually turn them on and off in the software  itself. The implication is that CA and  Distortion compensation settings are stored in the raw file as metadata tags,  and IDC applies them whenever it sees them.* However Shading Compensation is  applied directly to the data from the sensor before the camera writes the raw  file, so it can&#8217;t be &#8216;undone&#8217;."_

source: Sony SLT-A77 Review: 13. Camera Corrections: Digital Photography Review


----------



## erotavlas (Jan 23, 2012)

Can someone verify that is how Sony IDC software is working?  Honestly I can't get it to work as they claim on dpreview.  When I output the JPEG using Image Data Converter it looks nothing like the in camera JPEG (the in camera one being way better, all CA is removed)

My version is 3.2


----------

